
Possibly timely items from my reliability list - ingve
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2019/08/01/reliability/
======
bradknowles
If you want to go further down the “Alice in Wonderland” rathole, start with
this link: [https://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-
program...](https://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-time)

